# Algae Party



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

So now I have a lot of brown algae, and some blue green algae. I realize it's new tank syndrome, but I'm curious about something.

According to the info in Algae Finder, BGA is reported to be caused by lack of nitrates. However in my case, I've been having to do frequent water changes because my nitrates keep rising. With water changes I am now maintaining them around 20 ppm.

Again, according to Algae Finder, brown algae could be caused by an excess of nutrients. I'm dosing PPS-Pro. Yes, I could have made mistakes with the amounts of dry ferts I used. For now, let's assume the incredible possibility that I got them as close to correct as I can (+/- 0.1 gram). I am dosing 1 mL of each to a 10g aquarium, daily. And now up to 2 mL Excel, daily.

I'm going to go back to the other thread's line of thought, that organic polution is the main cause of the algae in my aquarium; especially since I have a lot of plant decay.

Would this make sense?


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

On a second note, regarding the same matter:

I had been using a water surface skimmer, attached to the intake of an AquaClear20. It serves it's purpose wonderfully.

However I have been noticing a build up of organic matter in the tank, and a yellowing of the water. I first thought the CSM+B was causing it. However, I also realized that by having attached the surface skimmer to the filter's intake, I wasn't letting the filter do one of the jobs that those tiny HoB's are so good at: clearing up the water column.

After today's water change, and after reading Pandragon's thread about bio-film, I decided to disconnect the surface skimmer. It's only been about twenty minutes, and the water, though still dingy, is already looking a lot better.

I am now wondering how this will affect the algae.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Okay, I said "new tank syndrome," and that's not even close to what I meant. I can't remember what I heard it called, but I felt I had to excuse my stupidity.


----------



## serenityfate1 (Sep 4, 2014)

You're having a algea bloom because the tank is still adjusting itself.. With the "extra " nutrients and plant decay (are these new plants.. Melting?) why not clean you're tank often 50% water change for a few days amd stop using ferts to stop any excess nutrients buildup. Then when things starts to resolve itself dose less and move up.

Are you using co2?


----------

